# Coolest channel cat i have ever seen. How rare is this?



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

Caught this guy yesterday evening. I turned him loose too pretty to keep. Has anyone ever seen one like this??


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks like digital camo


----------



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

If you donâ€™t mind me asking... where at? 
Was it close to a refinery? :spineyes:


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

It was out of my two acre lake at the house. I think it's just a genetic fluke. I was just wondering how common it is. I have never seen anything like it before. Striped channel cat. I agree it does look like digital camo.


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

*Ask Weldon*

Post on the Catfish board.
If anyone on the planet has seen one like that it would be Weldon Kirk aka Obiewan57, for he has seen billions of catfish.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

it would be interesting to see what Texas Parks and Wildlife says about that. If you find out lets us know and thanks for posting


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very cool fish I caught one years ago on lake OH Ivey the one I caught had much more black on it. OH Ivey is a very clear water lake I thought it might have been because the water it came out of was so clear. Its the strangest catfish I have ever caught, but the orange flathead was really strange to. Thats cool you let it go, good catch.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Black patches yes, but this extreme is something else, and needs to be shared, pretty


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

could it be a strain of Asian catfish that has found its way into our waters? Seems like I remember seeing something like that on an outdoor program.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Maybe snake head hybrid? http://www.animalplanet.com/tv-shows/river-monsters/fish-guide/giant-snakehead.htm


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Cross breed with a bowfin, LOL...


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

It is a very cool marked channel cat. In this case it looks like one of the ones that have an over bite and have trouble eating like other cats, so they are usually thinner, making head look larger. But the coloring is nice.

I caught one at Fayette County that was fat



I also got one from Gibbons, every spot was the size of a dime and had a star burst on it, with one on the dorsal fin and on the top of the head, cool, released him back for someone else to catch.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Crazy catfish. Very cool.


----------



## labyrnth (Nov 26, 2011)

The first image looks like some type of hybrid shovel nose. Like a red tail shovel.

The others look like more like channels. Maybe Brown Bullhead.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

It is not a snake head, even a hybrid. You would only lip a snake head once. Like lipping a flounder.
BB


----------

